# Karl Sanders Signature Dean V7 first pic



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks pretty nice actually! I thought it would be this finish.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally.


----------



## Static (Jul 20, 2011)

That finish is awesome.need more info/pics.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

But doesn't he have a signature KxK?


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 20, 2011)

Static said:


> That finish is awesome.need more info/pics.


More pics on Karl's Facebook page.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't like V's, but Nile kick my ass so hard that I have no choice but to fully approve of this.


----------



## idunno (Jul 20, 2011)

those are some deep ass scallops!


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this a one-off or are there plans for production?

EDIT: Just looked at the pics, no way this can make it into production, lolol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

It's going to be a production model I believe. Not that far out of the question considering Dean already have fanned fret 8 strings.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought he was with KxK? Props to Dean anyway. I think the world could use some more pointy 7's.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> I thought he was with KxK? Props to Dean anyway. I think the world could use some more pointy 7's.


 
Dallas and Karl have both been endorsed by Dean for a while, though Karl also uses his KxKs I think because he unofficially endorses them. It's sorta like Periphery endorse Dimarzio but Bulb also uses Bareknuckles. They have endorsements that are a little flexible.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jul 20, 2011)

I prefer his KxK Warrior V.

But good for Karl anyway, hopefully it will put some money in his pocket.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 20, 2011)

He doesn't normally have floyds on his guitars, I was surprised to see that, still its got some cool features, we'll see how she comes out


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait...Karl Sanders _died?_


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 20, 2011)

I bet some money on that guitar being badass


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dallas and Karl have both been endorsed by Dean for a while, though Karl also uses his KxKs I think because he unofficially endorses them. It's sorta like Periphery endorse Dimarzio but Bulb also uses Bareknuckles. They have endorsements that are a little flexible.



There's nothing unofficial about his KxK endorsement. It's called a non-exclusive endorsement, he endorses both KxK and Dean.

He's doing these because he wants the cash from a mass produced sig model. It's a business deal, like most big-name endorsements.

I like everything about that guitar (since it's basically a king V) except that god-awful Dean headstock


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Too bad all the dean production models are such overpriced garbage. Expect a $1500 price tag for a photofinished piece of balsa wood with a bad paint job and an unevenly sanded neck


----------



## Xaios (Jul 20, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Wait...Karl Sanders _died?_



I admit, I lol'd hard.


----------



## Nile (Jul 20, 2011)

Fucking floyd...


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 20, 2011)

Killer flamed top, according to Karl (on his FB) he's going with Duncans - I'm assuming Invaders, as usual.


----------



## Curt (Jul 20, 2011)

Nile said:


> Fucking scalloped board...



fixed. 


Sorry, I love floyds, not for any other reason than the feel of them under my hand when playing. it's what i'm used to.

If this DOES become a production model, I fully expect them to NOT have scalloped boards, and for the love of god, I hope they don't...


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

"I really hope this signature guitar doesn't have the features the artist wants"


----------



## Curt (Jul 20, 2011)

technomancer said:


> "I really hope this signature guitar doesn't have the features the artist wants"



Oh, i'm fine with it if it does. I would just love for them to release at least a similar model without scallops.

I'm sure you understand where i'm coming from.  I'm very heavy handed, and I absolutely cannot play with scalloped fretboard, but this is a sick guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

Curt said:


> Oh, i'm fine with it if it does. I would just love for them to release at least a similar model without scallops.
> 
> I'm sure you understand where i'm coming from.  I'm very heavy handed, and I absolutely cannot play with scalloped fretboard, but this is a sick guitar.



I'm the opposite, I'm extremely light handed, so I love scalloping.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

Curt said:


> Oh, i'm fine with it if it does. I would just love for them to release at least a similar model without scallops.
> 
> I'm sure you understand where i'm coming from.  I'm very heavy handed, and I absolutely cannot play with scalloped fretboard, but this is a sick guitar.



Eh it's pretty much a King V with an ugly headstock, there are similar designs with better headstocks available a number of different places


----------



## Curt (Jul 20, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Eh it's pretty much a King V with an ugly headstock, there are similar designs with better headstocks available a number of different places



I like that take on the King V body shape. something in those bevels, I guess. 

I do agree about the headstock, though.. that has been the ruin to most deans, for me.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 21, 2011)

Judging by their current line of guitars and the prices, if this does come out as a production model, this won't be even remotely reasonably priced.

I'd love to get one but whenever I think about spending any more money or time on Dean Guitars, I die a little inside and buy an LTD or Ibanez for half the price and double the quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to see more legit 7-string Vs go into production. 

I can't help but  at all the outrageous Dean hate.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can't help but  at all the outrageous Dean hate.



Ok, I am probably overstating just a little. I really do love the shapes, and I even think the headstocks are ok. But really, all of the imports I have tried have been almost that bad. Some of the problem may be that I live in a semi-remote area, and the music shops don't send stuff back when they get garbage.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 21, 2011)

I like Nile, I like V's and I love scallops. That headstock however.......sadly something of a deal-breaker as petty as that sounds


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> Ok, I am probably overstating just a little. I really do love the shapes, and I even think the headstocks are ok. But really, all of the imports I have tried have been almost that bad. Some of the problem may be that I live in a semi-remote area, and the music shops don't send stuff back when they get garbage.



So what does that have to do with a USA made CS model again?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> Too bad all the dean production models are such overpriced garbage. Expect a $1500 price tag for a photofinished piece of balsa wood with a bad paint job and an unevenly sanded neck



You can say what you want about Dean and their business practises, but what you just said is a load of fucking rubbish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

I love how mysteriously the only guitars Dean seems to build properly are RC7Xs and RC7Gs. That's just about the only model folks on this site don't harp on (except for price of course ). 

Strange.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't get the Dean hate.

Conversely to everyone else, the ones I really hate are the Rusty Cooley models. They're just fugly.

This V looks nice, I just hope they make a fixed bridge version too.


----------



## Curt (Jul 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love how mysteriously the only guitars Dean seems to build properly are RC7Xs and RC7Gs. That's just about the only model folks on this site don't harp on (except for price of course ).
> 
> Strange.



Dean makes great guitars, i'm just not a fan of the big "V" headstocks, honestly. I like the Vendetta/Hardtail/Soltero headstock, and I like the headstock they put on the Dave Mustaine/MAB/Cooley guitars. A USA 7 with this body shape, and their inline headstock design would have me buying... 

To be totally honest, since day one of my joining here I have enjoyed Dean guitars and never understood the hate for them. I think it goes without saying that people that complain about them making crap guitars have never played anything other than maybe a bad "79"/Dime sig, or one of their other various entry level offerings. Their higher end imports play on par with pretty much every other import i've played, and their USA built guitars are up there with pretty much every other notable manufacturer's USA/Japan offerings.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 21, 2011)

That looks really sweet! I've never tried a scalloped fretboard though....


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can't help but  at all the outrageous Dean hate.



My only Dean hate is in regard to that horrific split headstock 

(well ok, the Cooley model is ugly as all hell too...)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> My only Dean hate is in regard to that horrific split headstock
> 
> (well ok, the Cooley model is ugly as all hell too...)


 
Don't get me wrong, I think all lot of thier guitars are the musical equivalents to butter faces. 

Though, I find it funny that a lot of folks on here lob hate Dean's way on quality after accepting some pretty shitty guitars from Agile (not saying all Agile's are shit, but they've had a heaping pile of bad ones make it to customers), and even expensive ones like that latest RAN with the bum frets.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, this is the last time I will post on here about this, or I will probably get banned for trolling or threadjacking or whatever. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> So what does that have to do with a USA made CS model again?


Um.. weren't YOU and some other people too, just talking about these going into PRODUCTION?



MaxOfMetal said:


> Good to see more legit 7-string Vs go into production.





drmosh said:


> You can say what you want about Dean and their business practises, but what you just said is a load of fucking rubbish.


All of the statements I have made about dean imports are based on my own experience playing them at local music shops when looking into purchases. Other people may have other experiences. I can only tell you what I have played, and what I thought of it. 



Curt said:


> I think it goes without saying that people that complain about them making crap guitars have never played anything other than maybe a bad "79"/Dime sig, or one of their other various entry level offerings. Their higher end imports play on par with pretty much every other import i've played, and their USA built guitars are up there with pretty much every other notable manufacturer's USA/Japan offerings.



No, it doesn't go without saying. I have played a number of mid to high priced dean imports at local shops and I have never come across one that I would buy for the price that was asked. I played a MAB that lists for $1200. The finish was of the plastic shrink wrap variety and it weighed about as much as a $100 fender squire. The hardware and pups were good, and so was the fret job, but not only were the back of the neck at the volute and headstock sloppily sanded, the splice on the neck was obviously defective. The two pieces were not flush together throught the width of the neck, and the gap was filled in with glue. I have never made any statements about US made deans because I have never played one. I have no reason to beleive that they are not good based on their reputation, but with many companies, the quality of US models has little impact on the quality of the imports.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> Um.. weren't YOU and some other people too, just talking about these going into PRODUCTION?


 
Production and Custom Shop are NOT (See I can use caps lock too! )mutually exclusive. The highest end Deans, as well as the DSG, RC7G, and a few others are built in Dean's USA Custom Shop, hence why they're amazing guitars with high price tags. 

Just like the Gibson Custom and Fender Custom lines of guitars.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> All of the statements I have made about dean imports are based on my own experience playing them at local music shops when looking into purchases. Other people may have other experiences. I can only tell you what I have played, and what I thought of it.



I still highly doubt those were $1500 guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2011)

Not played enough Deans to speak of the quality, I just think most of their guitars look ugly. The Rustey Cooley models are nice, but I wouldn't buy one if I had the money.

I like how this guitar looks so far, though it isn't something I'd buy it looks alright.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 21, 2011)

I associate black headstocks with mass-produced guitars.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone thinking this guitar will have a flamed top like that when it goes into production is deluding themselves, Karl will get the AAAA quality piece and the rest will be boggo flamed stuff. That piece on the prototype is stunning!

Also, this will probably be horrendously expensive when it comes out (given the RC model prices, I would not expect a scalloped V7 to come in at under £2000) and will probably only be made and sold in small-ish quantities. It is a pretty specialised instrument...

I don't like the black headstock, at this price range I'd rather pay another £150 and get a matched headstock, the black with the purple flamed body will looks pretty "mid range" guitar, while this will probably be a near a sort of halo model for the production Deans. Seeing this has made me think I could get a better version exactly to my specs from RAN though!

On the plus side, massive props to Dean if they bring this to market, even in small numbers. It's a very specialised, niche instrument which will have a smaller window of admirers and even smaller window of potential buyers. It's ambitious and gutsy to offer stuff like this and for that I applaud them. A lot of companies these days don't have even half the guts to make guitars like this.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 21, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Anyone thinking this guitar will have a flamed top like that when it goes into production is deluding themselves, Karl will get the AAAA quality piece and the rest will be boggo flamed stuff. That piece on the prototype is stunning!
> 
> Also, this will probably be horrendously expensive when it comes out (given the RC model prices, I would not expect a scalloped V7 to come in at under £2000) and will probably only be made and sold in small-ish quantities. It is a pretty specialised instrument...
> 
> ...



Yeah. my guess will be they will release a version without floyd, no scallops and a top that is nowhere near the one Karl is getting


----------



## Herrick (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought Sanders and Wade only play 6-strings, with the exception of that weird 11-string guitar Sanders plays.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm excited! Well deserved!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 21, 2011)

Herrick said:


> I thought Sanders and Wade only play 6-strings, with the exception of that weird 11-string guitar Sanders plays.



He has a KxK 7 string.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't mind the headstock. It matches the body.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 21, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I don't mind the headstock. It matches the body.



Do you know how big they are?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I like everything about that guitar (since it's basically a king V) except that god-awful Dean headstock



I don't like the headstock either. Why not go with the Rusty Cooley or MAB-style headstock instead? Ugh. 

The rest of it is pretty cool though.


----------



## Curt (Jul 21, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> No, it doesn't go without saying. I have played a number of mid to high priced dean imports at local shops and I have never come across one that I would buy for the price that was asked. I played a MAB that lists for $1200. The finish was of the plastic shrink wrap variety and it weighed about as much as a $100 fender squire. The hardware and pups were good, and so was the fret job, but not only were the back of the neck at the volute and headstock sloppily sanded, the splice on the neck was obviously defective. The two pieces were not flush together throught the width of the neck, and the gap was filled in with glue. I have never made any statements about US made deans because I have never played one. I have no reason to beleive that they are not good based on their reputation, but with many companies, the quality of US models has little impact on the quality of the imports.



And common problems are seen in other import guitars, there are just as many good ones as bad ones.

It is the US guitars we are talking about here, anyway.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> There's nothing unofficial about his KxK endorsement. It's called a non-exclusive endorsement, he endorses both KxK and Dean.
> 
> He's doing these because he wants the cash from a mass produced sig model. It's a business deal, like most big-name endorsements.
> 
> I like everything about that guitar (since it's basically a king V)* except that god-awful Dean headstock*



Seriously, that headstock got old fast. Besides that, this thing is looking quite awesome, but that headstock will always keep me away...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice to see him getting a signature guitar!  Pity it's a Dean though.  And how hard would it be to make the headstock match the body finish? 

The body actually looks similar to the Mustaine signature guitar.


----------



## matt012ib (Jul 23, 2011)

Now this looks like a very high quality guitar, not a fan of V guitars but this looks great!


----------



## powergroover (Jul 23, 2011)

Am i the only one who didn't mind the dean headstock  ?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 23, 2011)

powergroover said:


> Am i the only one who didn't mind the dean headstock  ?



Nope, I like it too. I wouldn't want to tour with one though


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 23, 2011)

Dean headstock

Pros
*extra mass behind the nut, which some musicians (perhaps rather dubiously) claim offers positive benefit to sustain

Cons
*looks goofy
*easy to dunt off doorframes / bassists / cymbals etc if you are clumsy
*adds a lot of weight at the end of the neck, increasing neck drive, not a problem on the huge and heavy D-bag models, more of an issue on Vs I'd have thought.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 3, 2011)

For anyone interested more photos have been added to his Facebook.

Karl Sanders Dean Signature V | Facebook


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know why but I find this finish brutal. Perfect choice Karl.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 3, 2011)

My only problem with this guitar is that it doesn't have a volume knob.
I'd buy it though, I'd just have to drill out a hole for one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

aleXander said:


> My only problem with this guitar is that it doesn't have a volume knob.
> I'd buy it though, I'd just have to drill out a hole for one.



You mean it doesn't have a tone knob.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 4, 2011)

Nyx Erebos said:


> I don't know why but I find this finish brutal. Perfect choice Karl.


 
I do as well. The streak/grain angles destroy all IMO. 
Anyone have any newer pics yet?


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> You mean it doesn't have a tone knob.



Karl's guitars don't have volume knobs.. he has the pick-ups wired directly to his input jack


----------



## Joshua2209 (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy deep ass scalloping batman!


----------



## drmosh (Sep 4, 2011)

aleXander said:


> My only problem with this guitar is that it doesn't have a volume knob.
> I'd buy it though, I'd just have to drill out a hole for one.



I'm pretty sure the production model (if it comes) will have one though.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2011)

drmosh said:


> I'm pretty sure the production model (if it comes) will have one though.



Idk, maybe they'll have options like on the DSG V


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised Gibson is OK with the shape, back when the VMNT was in it's prototype stages Gibson made a big fuzz about the guitar not having the bevels.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 4, 2011)

Django said:


> I'm surprised Gibson is OK with the shape, back when the VMNT was in it's prototype stages Gibson made a big fuzz about the guitar not having the bevels.


It's the King V shape. Gibson shouldn't really care about that. Them being upset over the old Jackson Y2KV yes, but not this.

also they're a bit busy with the Gov't.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 4, 2011)

That head stock is ugly but it flows overall with the rest of the guitar. I wonder how that fretboard feels with such deep scallops.


----------



## Big Rich (Sep 4, 2011)

im not a huge fan of deans, that shape actualy looks acceptable with the headstock .... i still hate their shapes and headstock designs

but holy shit those scallops are rediculous.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 5, 2011)

Hawt. Dean or no Dean, I'd bone that.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 5, 2011)

Big Rich said:


> but holy shit those scallops are rediculous.



I don't see any red in them? Perhaps you mean ridiculous?


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing flame on this one, I'd rock it to be honest. I too disagree with some of Dean's policies and how they got rid of Dean Z, but we're talking about a guitar here, and this one is the shit.


----------



## Big Rich (Sep 5, 2011)

drmosh said:


> I don't see any red in them? Perhaps you mean ridiculous?


 thank you for the correction ... typo woops


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 5, 2011)

those scallops...


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 5, 2011)

I still think the headstock looks good. It's all about symmetry for me.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Mysticlamp said:


> those scallops...



are blowing my mind, sorry my post offended you


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 7, 2011)

Scallopwned.


----------



## Miek (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been ages since I've even heard someone mention scallopwnd


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 7, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Amazing flame on this one, I'd rock it to be honest. I too disagree with some of Dean's policies and *how they got rid of Dean Z*, but we're talking about a guitar here, and this one is the shit.


Umm, didn't he leave?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 8, 2011)

First thought when I saw this thread: OH CRAP, when did Karl die?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Umm, didn't he leave?



Yep, twice in fact.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 1, 2011)

Had to do a bump. I found some more pics of the product(I guess)









Now the final product









Dicking around I guess





More of it is on here
Karl Sanders (Nile) - Photos | Facebook


----------



## yellowv (Dec 1, 2011)

Even with that huge ugly headstock that's a badass guitar.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 1, 2011)

Isn't that his KxK in the first photo?


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 1, 2011)

Man, that headstock is huge. I can't get over it!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 1, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Isn't that his KxK in the first photo?



Yes, it is indeed.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 1, 2011)

Big headstock for a big dude.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 1, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Yes, it is indeed.



Pity because I have the best caption for the first photo!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

I think his speahead KxK looked better and more Nile


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 1, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> Too bad all the dean production models are such overpriced garbage. Expect a $1500 price tag for a photofinished piece of balsa wood with a bad paint job and an unevenly sanded neck





 


Karl is a complete badass.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome guitar, but man that already silly v headstock looks sillier that big


----------



## drmosh (Dec 2, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think his speahead KxK looked better and more Nile



He still has that KXK, and still uses it. But why not get a Dean custom/sig if they offer it


----------



## drmosh (Dec 2, 2011)

book_of_lies777 said:


> Karl is a complete badass.



What does what he said have to do with Karl in any way?


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 2, 2011)

1. It looks like he lost weight in that last picture.

2. I like the guitar but I hate these huge-ass headstocks that Dean does.  

Everything else is nice!


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd definitely buy it if I had the $$$. A production neckthru 7-string V with passive routes and a FR. That's pretty unique. 

Price?


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nile is pretty sick, but they play some crappy guitars in my opinion, and Karl looks like a knuckle dragger if I've ever seen one. Props though on getting a sig, but I'll never get over that damn headstock.


----------



## HighPotency (Dec 2, 2011)

Crap that headstock is bigger than I thought it would be...


----------



## JPMike (Dec 2, 2011)

It had to be the best Dean I have ever seen, hands down!!!


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 2, 2011)

It looks like the DS7 but with a floyd and trans finish.

But it looks badass.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn he looks tiny.

Or that V is 6 feet long.


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 4, 2011)

nile is so badass!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Had to do a bump. I found some more pics of the product(I guess)



I'm pretty sure that's a KxK.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

Nile just finished drum tracking the new album, so I guess we'll hear this guitar on it.


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, it seems we can see evolution in action here, folks.

Behold:

From this drek:






To this magnificent bastard:


----------



## Nile (Dec 4, 2011)

If its that big on him, its a god damn fuck of a monster on us smaller people.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a KxK.


Yes, his KxK Warrior if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2011)

I think that headstock is large enough that it could be reshaped into a normal V arrow headstock.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Bumping this, got a reply on Dean's official Facebook page:
Me- "I am very interested in getting a hold of Karl Sanders' (Nile) Signature V guitar. Are there any plans to release it in its own signature line (USA and imported versions) or even just as a USA model in a limited run?"
Reply- "You could order a Dean USA V with the same specs that we built Karl's guitar. You need to go to your local Dean dealer and they can help you order a USA V built like Karl Sanders guitar. Hope that helps. : )"


----------



## Knyas (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Well, it seems we can see evolution in action here, folks.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...



That's not Sanders model... It's David Shankle's, the page straight up says it and the guitar has DS7 on the 'stock.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 19, 2012)

^Why read when you can assume


----------



## technomancer (Apr 19, 2012)

MetalHeadMat said:


> Yes, his KxK Warrior if I'm not mistaken.



Yes that's one of several Warrior Vs he has.

I'd still much rather have this or the 7 string version than anything Dean will ever build


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

ROAR said:


> ^Why read when you can assume


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

This thing ever going to, oh, I don't know, come out to the public? Because it'll be the second Dean I'd ever buy (First is an RC7X and any USA RC7)


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 19, 2012)

man.........I Didn't think Dean would do something like this at all. I'd gladly sell all four of my guitars for that thing. I like playing V's, It makes the height I keep my guitar at look more badass


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 20, 2012)

Reminds me of some Dave Mustaine models but with an extra string and a floyd.


If it wasn't for the split headstock I would love it, OH and the price too but thats with everything for me nowadays.

No Dean hating for me, quality wise anyway. Played some phenomenal ones and some crap ones, just like any company.


----------



## fps (Apr 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Yes that's one of several Warrior Vs he has.
> 
> I'd still much rather have this or the 7 string version than anything Dean will ever build



What's the finish on that? Looks like paper, in a very cool way.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 20, 2012)

Very classy, I'd of course take the KxK over it, but I'm sure we'd all do


And Max, what RAN with bum frets? I know mine haven't got any


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2012)

fps said:


> What's the finish on that? Looks like paper, in a very cool way.



It's a KxK marbelize finish, not sure the exact colors but I'll agree it does look awesome


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> It's a KxK marbelize finish, not sure the exact colors but I'll agree it does look awesome



It's like an ancient Scripture.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 20, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Now the final product
> 
> 
> 
> Dicking around I guess


Why the hell is he holding it upside down? Oh, wait.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 21, 2012)

The Dean is cool, but the KxK is where the fuck it is at. Damnit that's a serious metal guitar!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually like the classic dean headstock on the Vs but the modern one isn't appealing.
Don't tell me this is bad looking:


----------



## EndOfWill (Apr 21, 2012)

I really don't think it's anything special...
Imo the finish is crap, at least in the pictures. It may look better in person but still..
And the headstock doesn't even match the body.
And it's a Dean.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 21, 2012)

I prefer the classic, rounded headstock compared to the sharper one, but I still prefer a smaller headstock overall.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

when is this guitar coming out to buy?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## mphsc (Jul 2, 2012)

You could always order the KxK version anytime.

Karl Sanders KSV6


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Im thinking about it.


----------



## Robrecht (Jul 2, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Why the hell is he holding it upside down? Oh, wait.









Wouldn't it be cool if they fanned out the tuners in that headstock a little more evenly and put a pickup and a couple of frets in there so you could flip the whole thing around mid-song and play on a tiny V with an even more ridiculously huge headstock sticking out of it?


----------



## Robrecht (Jul 3, 2012)

There, I fixed it.





_Edit:_ Seriously though, I love that guitar, headstock and all.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 3, 2012)

^Rep'd.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 3, 2012)

Dean headstocks are great! Seeing Dimebag on TV as a kid, I thought those headstocks were wild.


----------



## Robrecht (Jul 3, 2012)

So now Karl Sanders is gonna kill me.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 3, 2012)

^


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahahahahah!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 3, 2012)

Heheheh! All jokes aside, I think it was about time Karl did something like this, whether it was with Dean or not, it's been a long time coming, now I just pray and hope to god it sounds as good as it looks, even with that hilarious headstock Dean are hated for, in the past, I've had a horrible time with Dean's, tone and feel wise, not to mention finding a damn case that fits one in the local store (again thanks to the headstock), anyways, I say congrats to Karl.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 3, 2012)

Robrecht said:


> There, I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is supposed to be a joke, but its retarded LOL!


----------



## Moltar (Jul 3, 2012)

I also love Dean headstocks, as well as BC Rich Widow and Beast headstocks!


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

i usually dont like V's at all, but that is sick


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 5, 2012)

I like dean headstocks but im bias...


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Robrecht said:


> So now Karl Sanders is gonna kill me.



"So guys ...Karl is in today ...make sure you are all wearing what he is wearing or your fired"


----------

